# Check out my n00bish case modding! :D



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 13, 2012)

Case needed better air flow, what better way to allow this than to hack up my cheap raidmax! I just cut out the hole roughly with an angle grinder (after drawing circles and properly measuring of course), Then filed the edges back so they were nice and smooth with a standard steel dome file. Lastly I colored in the bits of visible steel and screw heads with a permanent marker. Noobish, yes. But looks absolutely flawless and works like a charm. Red+blue LEDs look sweet too. 

I should've got some more photos of it in the progress, sorry guys.  Also there is another fan on the bottom I added but you can't see it in the pics. (Actually you kinda can in the last pic through the side window)


----------



## xenocide (Feb 13, 2012)

That actually turned out really well.  I personally only like a single LED color (all blue fans, all white, etc.) but it still looks very good.


----------



## Munki (Feb 13, 2012)

I like it. except the lights, too many colors for me. Overall, nice job.


----------



## Goodman (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice job! man , looks very good


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 13, 2012)

xenocide said:


> That actually turned out really well.  I personally only like a single LED color (all blue fans, all white, etc.) but it still looks very good.



Yeah I've only really seen single coloured LEDs on cases so I thought I'd give multi a go. Might add another red fan on the bottom to even the colours out.


----------



## xxdozer32 (Feb 13, 2012)

lol niceeee, i kinda did the same thing to my old 30 dollar case, of course i was on a budget and made vents for a few fans that i had laying around. i saw my temps drop instantly


----------



## heky (Feb 13, 2012)

Nice work! But shouldnt the fans be more to the rear to be really effective?This way they are just sucking away the cold air that gets in from the front.


----------



## INSTG8R (Feb 13, 2012)

heky said:


> Nice work! But shouldnt the fans be more to the rear to be really effective?This way they are just sucking away the cold air that gets in from the front.



It appears his PSU is top mount so I'm sure he couldn't really go much further back.

Very tidy mod tho


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 13, 2012)

INSTG8R said:


> It appears his PSU is top mount so I'm sure he couldn't really go much further back.
> 
> Very tidy mod tho



Correct. The PSU was about 1cm from the adjacent fan IIRC. Overall, a bit of a tight squeeze, I was going to go with 140mm fans but couldn't fit then in.  Thanks!


----------



## micropage7 (Feb 13, 2012)

nice work, but with dual top fans, i guess that work fully just the middle fan coz it draws hot air right from processor and ram
anyway nice and neat mod


----------



## techguy31 (Feb 28, 2012)

Man those holes you cut out look quite professional.  Looks like you bought it that way!!

Nice


----------



## Black Panther (Feb 28, 2012)

Very professional result.

Am jelly.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice job you did there. What did you use for cutting out the holes?


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Feb 29, 2012)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Nice job you did there. What did you use for cutting out the holes?



Oh man the holes were a nightmare. I didn't have the right tools at all. What I did was cut out big enough holes with tin-snips for an angle grinder blade to fit in there, and basically grinded from the inside->out in ~1mm increments. Very time consuming. Then just filed away the roughness with a standard dome steel file, and covered the metal-coloured bits with black marker pen.  Ghetto, as I said...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 29, 2012)

What to say, well it looks very "n00b"-ish.  Just kidding man, looking good.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 29, 2012)

looks good. Its hard to cut big round holes


----------



## Sasqui (Feb 29, 2012)

^ditto  ...it looks great.  I like the grilles too!


----------



## trickson (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice job. Can you post up some pic's of the inside of the case?


----------



## option350z (Feb 29, 2012)

Overall, how long do you think it took to do this job? I might have missed the actual time in your posts but it looks fantastic for being ghetto modded.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 9, 2012)

Where are the pictures ??


----------



## Yo_Wattup (Mar 9, 2012)

trickson said:


> Nice job. Can you post up some pic's of the inside of the case?



Sure, when I get home! 



option350z said:


> Overall, how long do you think it took to do this job? I might have missed the actual time in your posts but it looks fantastic for being ghetto modded.



Probably about... 2-3 hours maybe? I was taking my time.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

Ghetto mod... Nice try, that's far from ghetto.





Nice job!


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 9, 2012)

Am I the only one who can't see pictures? I'm far north and we use some wifi secured routers that I can't access and it blocks us. Thank you for answering.


----------



## Jetster (Mar 9, 2012)

Yep...

Heres a link to double check    http://i.imgur.com/WfBqE.jpg


----------



## WhiteNoise (Mar 9, 2012)

Good job dude.


----------



## Krazy Owl (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok its the server settings that make me not able to see it. Thx !


----------

